# Reflector removal - am I missing something?



## HikerXJ (Apr 18, 2006)

I realize this should be much simpler than it seems to be, but I'm trying to remove the wheel reflectors that came with my new Monocog 29er, and I'm having trouble.

Sure, I could take some pliers and break them apart, but I'd like to reuse them on another bike someday (kids).

Is there a reason these won't just pop off like so many others? Am I missing something?

Here's a picture:










It looks like the reflector was slipped onto the spoke as the wheel was being built.

Any ideas?


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

There should be a large plastic screw-like device that holds it to the spoke. You need to get a large flat blade screw driver and turn it to release it from the spoke. Sometimes they can be quite difficult to remove and will end up breaking anyway.


----------



## zipzit (Aug 3, 2005)

I think the center of that reflector is a piece of plastic that turns 1/4 turn to release. There should be a slot for a large flat tip screwdriver on the back side of that plastic. 1/4 turn left should release it from the spoke. It may have a little bit of interference fit, so be careful.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I usually just break them off with my hands, but if you want to keep it, I can't really see how to get that particular one off from the picture.


----------



## nnn (Feb 1, 2005)

You could just unscrew the spoke, remove the relfector and re-true the wheel, shouldn't be too much trouble if you have a spoke key and some experience.


----------



## cdaddy (Nov 8, 2005)

nnn said:


> You could just unscrew the spoke, remove the relfector and re-true the wheel, shouldn't be too much trouble if you have a spoke key and some experience.


Hope you're kidding. 
He could also have a custom wheelset built sans reflectors.


----------



## HikerXJ (Apr 18, 2006)

I've looked for some type of screw-head on the opposite side, but my 40 y/o eyes are having trouble seeing that small. Still, I'll see if I can find it.

_(in search of a magnifying glass)_


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

Just firmly TWIST the reflector off the spoke with your bare hands (no tools needed). Be brave, it will be okay...


----------



## SerfRider (Feb 3, 2008)

Funny, I have a new bike and the same issue. On mine the reflectorys have what looks like a flat tip screwdriver slot that has been modified so it won't unscrew (think screws in public restroom door hinges). Looks like they are not designed to come off. I'm going to go the route of breaking them I think.


----------



## cgreen9761 (Jan 19, 2008)

Some types of reflectors actually have two teeth that catch the inside of the reflector and hold it to the spoke. Yours may be like this. Look at it closely on both sides around the middle of the circular piece of the reflector and you should be able to see them if you have this style. Use a pair of needle nose pliers to squeeze them together so you can then push it out from the backside. A couple of pictures of the middle of the reflector rather than just the side would help the rest of us see which style it is as well. Hope that helps. If not, take some closeups and post them here so we can figure it out for you.


----------



## chinaman (Jun 8, 2007)

i had the same reflectors and broke one and managed to remove the other ... so you have a 50-50 chance there. they are usually clipped in to prevent them from coming lose so it is very tight.


----------



## Hip (Feb 11, 2008)

Is this actually being discussed?? Pm me your addy after you brake them off and Ill buy you a whole box of reflectors...LOL. Get your kids battery operated lights for better protection.


----------



## HikerXJ (Apr 18, 2006)

cgreen9761 said:


> Some types of reflectors actually have two teeth that catch the inside of the reflector and hold it to the spoke. Yours may be like this. Look at it closely on both sides around the middle of the circular piece of the reflector and you should be able to see them if you have this style. Use a pair of needle nose pliers to squeeze them together so you can then push it out from the backside. A couple of pictures of the middle of the reflector rather than just the side would help the rest of us see which style it is as well. Hope that helps. If not, take some closeups and post them here so we can figure it out for you.


We have a winner!!! Thanks cgreen!










I guess I'm one of those people that likes to know how things work, no matter how trivial...


----------



## HikerXJ (Apr 18, 2006)

Hip said:


> Is this actually being discussed?? Pm me your addy after you brake them off and Ill buy you a whole box of reflectors...LOL. Get your kids battery operated lights for better protection.


He's already got the red led flasher on the front of his bike, off my old one when I commuted more. Calls it his "police bike".


----------



## justin70 (Sep 17, 2007)

the magnifying glass is essential


----------



## HikerXJ (Apr 18, 2006)

justin70 said:


> the magnifying glass is essential


Yeah, and that's WITH bifocals on. :lol:


----------



## Hip (Feb 11, 2008)

*Sweet!!!!!*



HikerGPS said:


> He's already got the red led flasher on the front of his bike, off my old one when I commuted more. Calls it his "police bike".


I wish they had those when we were kids. I did have a think on my bars that sounded like a motorcycle. It was loud too. You actually twisted the grip to make the noise. COOOOOOOOOOOL!!!!!!!!!!


----------

